# Merry Christmas to me!



## smokindeer (Dec 23, 2015)

Opened my new A-MAZE-N EXPANDING TUBE and pellets a little early to do a Christmas Eve cold smoke of some cheese!

Perfect weather tomorrow here in ST Louis. Sunny, High if 54, and a nice gentle wind.

Will up date with pictures as I go!













cheese.jpg



__ smokindeer
__ Dec 23, 2015


----------



## travisty (Dec 23, 2015)

Dang, I just bought a couple tube sizes for different applications, I had no idea they had an expanding on! ill have to pick one up.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice and congrats


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 25, 2015)

SD, great gift ,you will love smoking cheese !


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 25, 2015)

Planning to try smoking cheese today also, smokindeer. Same temps here in Indy!
Looking forward to your results [emoji]9786[/emoji]


----------



## smokindeer (Dec 25, 2015)

20151224_114804.jpg



__ smokindeer
__ Dec 25, 2015





Now the hard part waiting the 2 weeks or so to try!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 26, 2015)

SD, you had better start another batch soon !


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 26, 2015)

smokindeer said:


> 20151224_114804.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just sock away all but one. How much can it hurt to eat just one?

:drool


----------



## driedstick (Dec 29, 2015)

Very nice!! Yep I just got the expanding tube also,,,,Still have to try mine out. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------

